# Can somebody please generate a code for my Blaupunkt radio?



## cljsf (Dec 14, 2005)

I bought a used Z3 from a BMW dealer a year ago. It just went into the shop to have some work done. When it came back the radio needed a code to be entered. I searched the paperwork but don't have the Radiopass thing. I took it back to the dealership and they removed the unit (a BMW/Blaupunkt Business CD) to get the serial number and find out the code. They were told the serial number they provided was for an Alpine??? Not surprisingl, the code they got didn't work. I've searched the web for code generators, but have only found European ones that produce a four digit code and my radio is asking me for five numbers. 

Can someone with Crucc 2.0 or some other US code calculator please generate me a code that will work as having no music in the car is driving me mad.

I believe the correct serial number is 273x9981656

Thanks


----------

